# White web like fungus on substrate



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

Try spot treating it with hydrogen peroxide. It should oxidize it, and ultimately kill it. I have used peroxide for many anomalies in my tanks. It works for a lot of them:thumbsup:


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Would that hurt fish or shrimp at all?


----------



## send2steph (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the same stuff - just started growing in a couple spots and is spreading quickly. Nothing seems to be eating it.

How does one spot treat with hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## bangkokfishtank (Nov 8, 2009)

bump. what is this stuff?


----------



## sewoeno (Apr 12, 2014)

another bump because, really, what is this? i'm having it in my tank!


----------

